# first fatty in the smoker



## rattler_mt (Jul 18, 2008)

1 part mild Italian sausage to 2 parts lean beef burger, pepper jack cheese, mushrooms and 1/4 pound of boudain...





and todays afternoon smoker run:


already smoked a roast all morning but since its not particularly hot today im finishing it in the oven for supper tonight to make room in the smoker....the ribs and fatty will also be eaten tonight and the prime rib is being smoked today for supper tomorrow night.....


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good rattler..I'm starting a butt around 3am and will throw a fattie on around 6am so it will be ready for breakfast


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks very good Rattler.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great Rattler, I like your stuffing combo.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 18, 2008)

man that looks good.  Making me want to hurry and get off work to go get mine started


----------



## rattler_mt (Jul 18, 2008)

dang it......torrential down pour.....quickly moved stuff into the oven....they werent calling for rain when i got up this morning.....clouded up fast and started pouring.....bet we have had nearly an inch in the last 20 minutes...good for the garden.....makes it rough to smoke stuff....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Very tempting smoke you've got going. Congrats my friend.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a nice, well balanced meal.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry about the rain good luck with the finish up.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 19, 2008)

rattler - 

i'm from chinook; congratulations on the rain, we chould always use more here ~

i'm trying my first fattie this weekend also; it's in the fridge now waiting for tomorrow, when i'll toss it on. i like your idea with the italian sausage and will be sure to give it a try ~

take care, and good luck


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 19, 2008)

Fatty looks great. So does the rest of the grub.


----------



## rattler_mt (Jul 20, 2008)

everything was good.....ate the prime rib tonight it was OUTSTANDING!.....it disappeared really quick....going to have to buy a 6-8 pounder next time instead of a 4#er 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





dont think im going to do this fattie again...tasted fine, just wasnt anything special may try a breakfast type one next.....did manage to get it smoked without a blow out so im happy


----------

